# Why minis?



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

I notice that ALOT of folks on here have mini's. What drew you too them? I have seen alot of mini's around, and have even seen a couple of teams pulling small carts.

I have never really been around any, and assume that may have something to do with my I just dont get it.....

So, Why Mini's?

Jim


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I never thought twice about them until my friend next door got some. Then she bred them. And...well...










...and then there is...










...and then she bred again, and well...










That last little fellow went to a home in Florida where he is a therapy horse, as in meeting nursing home residents and such.

One thing I like is that they require very little pasture as opposed to the big fellas, and of course feeding them is a fraction of feeding the big boys as far as hay amounts.

I am thinking when I finally get too old to take care of the big boys, some little ones would fill the horse void.


----------



## Harmony_Meadows (Nov 4, 2007)

Minis are great for folks who either don't ride anymore or don't ride at all that want to interact with horses. They are easy to care for, require much less feed and are, for the most part, much less expensive to have than their large counterparts. They make great companions to larger horses and are a lot of fun to drive. They are a great alternative for small farms, and people who just generally want the smaller option. And they are just so darn cute!!!


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL
I was of the mindset..what GOOD are they? Never could get the attraction.I like to ride! 
Then I started getting a bit older. 100 pound grain sacks became a thing of the past. Stacking tons and tons of hay...I just don't want to do it anymore.
I was saddened to think maybe some time in the future..and maybe not quite so long from now..I would miss that horse bond. I got 1 little mini Misty to kind of "check it out" Hmm not too bad...soon several rescues and a young showmare followed.
Been wanting a baby for almost 2 decades. Can't rationalize breeding A BIG HORSE. i don't ever plan on breaking a horse again. Won't send one off for training, and don't want to ride green. But I want a baby, bad. So 2 of my minis are bred. I don't have to feel bad bringing another foal in to the world as they came bred, And I don't have to get on an unbroke horse. They still nicker, whinny, buck, thunder hooves, nuzzle, have liquid brown eyes, soft muzzles and smell like horses. They aren't going to eat my pasture down to dirt..or tear it up so bad with their little hoves.
I still have horses the big kind. And still plan on riding. But the day that I can no longer doesn't seem nearly so dismall. I plan on being the grey haired granny that drives a pair to mini's for her groceries. Not so bad after all.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I got them for quite a few reasons. One was we lost our big pasture and with the continuing drought, they can be kept on a lot smaller space and eat a lot less. They're smaller and easier to handle for someone getting older. They can be kept in smaller stalls and so are space saving in that regard. 
I can't ride any more due to my knees just won't tolerate it any more, but I can sit in a cart. So that was a big plus. I also have little children and so that was a consideration too and their value is as high or higher than a full size horse and yet you have a lot less investment in them due to size, so that was another consideration. 
I have always had a love of the Arabian breed and my minis are the scaled down Arabian type and so I couldn't be any more tickled pink with them.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I bought my Miniature mare Maggie when I was still young and healthy. 
Got her because I had a small hobby farm and I trained her to do scaled down draft work and to cart. 
She helped a lot. 
I moved to a bigger farm in a different state, trained her to sawbuck and pannier.. 
Then the nasty accident happened.
Didn't know if I would be able to ride again. 
She helped me walk again and she still does help me walk when I want to do a short hike on the property. 
I hold on to part of her mane and she helps pulls me up ....

Anyway... 

Miniature horses are a great way for people that are older, and/or have been hurt, to still be around horses. 

They are smaller, easier to fence, cheaper to feed, when properly trained, easier to handle and they can do so many things.

Maggie is trained to Cart, do draft work, pull a stone boat, pack and so on.... and she loves it! 
This is Maggie and I, with her Hyperbike..... she is incredibly fast!









I still ride my Icelandic's, but with the damage to my body, they will be my last big horses. 
Maggie, I hopefully will have for a long time to come.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

well heck yeah..love the pictures.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

JPiantedosi said:


> So, Why Mini's? Jim


 I guess in my case was I liked to work with the babies, and young horses. I really liked to work with the babies and see how they would progress in their training.
This was back in the 70's when mini prices were way out of site.
Then I had a chance to get a small Shetland, and had such a great time with him that I really enjoyed it immensely.
This is Josh in the house he was just great to train, I even had him housebroken. LOL 








ANd I drove around like this for years even in two different cars. 1,000's of miles I hauled him in the backseat like that. LOL








Now Josh was only 2 inches over from being a B sized mini.
Then I got a good deal on a mini filly.
and did the same thing with here as I had done with Josh. LOL








And that is her in my Avatar as she also went with me 1,000's of miles like that in the backseat of the car.
Why Mini's?
It is hard to do this with a full sized baby horse LOL








So as you can see the Trust these horses have in me and the Trust I have in them these pictures tell a lot IMO.
And like I wrote I liked working with the young ones. This pic is of a 7 month old Purebred Arabian filly~ 7 MOnths Old I had only had her a little over a month and yet she trusted me to come in like this. LOL
Yes in the house no rope on no halter on just "in" the house. LOL









Want to see more pics visit my picture link. LOL


----------



## Fetherhd (Aug 16, 2012)

STOP!!! STOP!!! CAN"T...resist...the...CUTENESS!! hehehe it is funny but every year...as I get a little older, stiffer, slower...ect. ect. A mild interest in these little fellows is becoming stronger and stronger. I am ALLOWED to have horses is town...hehehe and can see one or two minis hanging out in my yard!!!


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

well fetherrhd..plan on 1 or 2..but be prepared for a herd!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Fetherhd said:


> STOP!!! STOP!!! CAN"T...resist...the...CUTENESS!! hehehe it is *funny but every year...as I get a little older, stiffer, slower...ect. ect*. A mild interest in these little fellows is becoming stronger and stronger. I am ALLOWED to have horses is town...hehehe and can see one or two minis hanging out in my yard!!!


 Yes and working and handling mini's is way easier on the body that is getting well up there shall we say. LOL
I know I have severe RA and have more fun just "being around a mini horse or mini donkey even if I now would have a hard time to ride and keep up a full sized horse.
That is also on reason I moved over to mini's after having Arabians for some time.
Even driving them is fun as you can get what is called "Easy Entry" cart, so no framing type bar to lift ones leg over if the knee and leg joints are sore and stiff.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Waaaay back when I saw a picture of a Falabella in a magazine and it gave a history of them. Weren't really heard of in the U.S. yet or at least in my area (no pc's then either so the whole world wasn't at your fingertips). Anyway, I saw the pic and said "aaah too cute, I want one". When minis started becoming known here I couldn't justify to myself spending the kind of money they wanted for them. 

In '01 hubby made the mistake of leaving me alone at the Hoosier Horse Fair while he went to run an errand and I came across a yearling AMHA colt that they were raffling off to raise money for their club. I bought 6 tickets for 5 bucks, spent some time petting him and then walked away and pretty much forgot about it since I never win anything. Hubby answered the phone the next day, came and found me and said "What did you do?" LOL Now I have 3.

So, why mini's? I don't know why other than to say I love horses of any kind and if I had unlimited resources I'd have at least one of every breed.


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

The mini we just got was for my son. He doesn't care much for the big horses (we have 2) but he is really excited to drive.
Now I'm finding this taking a different twist. My newest mini is a bit much for my son but I absolutely adore him. We will see in time if he will be good for my son to drive but if not I can always get another for my son because they are so much cheaper to feed.
I wasn't ever going to have a horse of my own again but I think this little guy might be it. 
When I say a bit much for my son, he's not mean or anything. Really sweet, kids love to pet him. I just don't think he's had much driving experience in the real world, mostly an indoor. 
Want to find something more been there done that for my son.


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

Bergere, a hyperbike is my dream!! Do they also make them for bigger minis? My guys is actually a pony I guess..he's 42 inches.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

I'm not a fan of huge horses, but I never got the mini thing either. I realize part of that is because a neighbor lady had a mini stud that she wouldn't keep in. That little so and so ran a boarded horse through a fence at our place and cost me a lot in vet bills. 

To each their own!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm considering a mini (or small pony) for my two year granddaughter's first equine. I have larger mares (16 and 16.2 hands) and a mini would be just her size.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm considering a mini (or small pony) for my two year granddaughter's first equine. I have larger mares (16 and 16.2 hands) and a mini would be just her size.


Just make sure the one you get is very laid back, gentle and has been taught manners. Some mini's are treated more like pets than horses and are little holy terrors.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Bret4207 said:


> I'm not a fan of huge horses, but I never got the mini thing either. I realize part of that is because a neighbor lady had a mini stud that she wouldn't keep in. That little so and so ran a boarded horse through a fence at our place and cost me a lot in vet bills.
> 
> To each their own!


That can be true of big horses too. That's just owner responsibility more than the horse itself. We have 2 mini mares. The neighbors down the road had a stallion that they couldn't keep in to save their lives. It was ALWAYS down here and we'd have to keep the girls off the pasture or he'd be out there flirting with them and I was afraid he'd hurt them. We'd run him off back to his house. So, big horses or little horses, especially stallions, can be a real pain if your fences aren't good.


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

One thing I'm noticing with minis is how hard it is (around here anyway) to find one that actually does something. I am looking for the same type of mini for my son as I have found in bigger horses for my beginner riders. 
I have yet to find a mini that is being used. In our area I find mostly stallions and bred mares. The others (like the one I bought) that have been trained to drive haven't done so in years. 
I would pay good money for some not pretty looking, well mannered driving horse but can't find one.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

cheerful mom...funny you should mention that, 
I was just thinking wouldn't it be an awsome thing to take some of these mini's who are sound but not trained and get them driving? I see the pasture ornaments over staying their welcomes sometimes and ending up at auction. Don't think there would be a better way to help them then to train em, give em a job..and find them good homes.
If others would be willing to pay good money for what you are looking for..a person could reinvest it and save some more. maybe I wil do it....


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Come to think of it I haven't seen many minis under saddle either. There was a huge mini show that was held on the same complex as a hunter show my daughter used to attend but other than that I've only seen one or two at 4H shows. Even the big show only had a few under saddle classes the rest were driving or halter. 

When I start looking for the grandbaby's mount I'll find out more of what is available in this area.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> Come to think of it I haven't seen many minis under saddle either. There was a huge mini show that was held on the same complex as a hunter show my daughter used to attend but other than that I've only seen one or two at 4H shows. Even the big show only had a few under saddle classes the rest were driving or halter.
> 
> When I start looking for the grandbaby's mount I'll find out more of what is available in this area.


Well minis are so small if you are talking about class A they are UNder 34 inches. So not very many kids of any age can be light enough to be ridding such small as mini's as I cringe when i see someone of size get on a mini.
They only weigh like 300 at the most they can Pull lots of weight but Not on the back at all~
Now class B mini's can get up to 38 inches which is pretty close to a small Shetland in size and can carry a small child around. But not the small mini's. I have shown in class A shows and except for s few small lead line classes kids just were not riding them. That little mini mare in my avatar was only 33-1/4 inches tall.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Arabian Knight is right. The 34" and under aren't really meant for riding. But I have seen a lot of kids driving them.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

But aside from driving, here they are shown in hunter/jumper classes, trail classes, and liberty classes. All in hand of course. My daughter wants to do the hunter/jumper and trail classes.


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

lamoncha lover said:


> cheerful mom...funny you should mention that,
> I was just thinking wouldn't it be an awsome thing to take some of these mini's who are sound but not trained and get them driving? I see the pasture ornaments over staying their welcomes sometimes and ending up at auction. Don't think there would be a better way to help them then to train em, give em a job..and find them good homes.
> If others would be willing to pay good money for what you are looking for..a person could reinvest it and save some more. maybe I wil do it....


 
I have been thinking the same thing lamoncha lover! Ours actually rides english and western but I don't have anyone small enough to ride him and kids that are that small would need something more quiet then he is. We bought him for driving.
I have thought it would be a fun little hobby to buy some of the $200.00 ones around here, teach them to drive and resell. First though..I have to learn to drive well so I have quite a while yet. lol


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a friend who shows minis. One thing she's said that has stemmed my desire for cuteness is that they get in trouble if they don't have a job. Our neighbor has a very, very small Shetland. While I realize Shetlands aren't minis, if she's any indication of a normal tiny horse, I don't want one. This girl thinks she is the best thing since sliced bread. She quickly became alpha horse. She chases the others. Neighbor has run bulls on his land and ours for a while. The horses and bulls have usually been run together. Can't do that with this Shetland. She chases those poor bulls around like nobody's business.

Cheerful, I don't think little horses are the best for children. Experienced (ie adult) riders are too big for these horses. You can sometimes find a small adult or teen who has ridden since childhood who can train a pony. Horses pick up bad habits very quickly if not trained well. Have you thought of letting your son learn on a horse? DD got her (14.3 h or so) APHA at age ten. She weighed maybe 50 pounds. My friend's two year old has been learning on her 17hh APHA. Her horse is very experienced and has been shown by adults and children. For the last few years a ten year old friend has been showing him. Kids may look funny on horses but I think they're usually safer.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

The problem with big horses and little kids is that they can't properly learn to groom and tack them. My children did and now my grandbaby will know proper care before they ever get in the saddle. 

I'll be looking at the large mini/small pony size for her first equine simply because it's sized for her.


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

Joshie said:


> I have a friend who shows minis. One thing she's said that has stemmed my desire for cuteness is that they get in trouble if they don't have a job. Our neighbor has a very, very small Shetland. While I realize Shetlands aren't minis, if she's any indication of a normal tiny horse, I don't want one. This girl thinks she is the best thing since sliced bread. She quickly became alpha horse. She chases the others. Neighbor has run bulls on his land and ours for a while. The horses and bulls have usually been run together. Can't do that with this Shetland. She chases those poor bulls around like nobody's business.
> 
> Cheerful, I don't think little horses are the best for children. Experienced (ie adult) riders are too big for these horses. You can sometimes find a small adult or teen who has ridden since childhood who can train a pony. Horses pick up bad habits very quickly if not trained well. Have you thought of letting your son learn on a horse? DD got her (14.3 h or so) APHA at age ten. She weighed maybe 50 pounds. My friend's two year old has been learning on her 17hh APHA. Her horse is very experienced and has been shown by adults and children. For the last few years a ten year old friend has been showing him. Kids may look funny on horses but I think they're usually safer.


I know exactly what you mean here Joshie and I agree 100%, the horse I have for the kids to ride is a 15 hand quarter horse. She is amazing and worth her weight in gold.
This son is only intersted in driving. He rides once in a while but driving is what he really wants to do. I would buy a driving horse in a heart beat if I could find one. I don't have a cart or a harness yet so I don't have anything to lose.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Joshie said:


> I have a friend who shows minis. One thing she's said that has stemmed my desire for cuteness is that they get in trouble if they don't have a job. Our neighbor has a very, very small Shetland. While I realize Shetlands aren't minis, if she's any indication of a normal tiny horse, I don't want one. This girl thinks she is the best thing since sliced bread. She quickly became alpha horse. She chases the others. Neighbor has run bulls on his land and ours for a while. The horses and bulls have usually been run together. Can't do that with this Shetland. She chases those poor bulls around like nobody's business.
> 
> Cheerful, I don't think little horses are the best for children. Experienced (ie adult) riders are too big for these horses. You can sometimes find a small adult or teen who has ridden since childhood who can train a pony. Horses pick up bad habits very quickly if not trained well. Have you thought of letting your son learn on a horse? DD got her (14.3 h or so) APHA at age ten. She weighed maybe 50 pounds. My friend's two year old has been learning on her 17hh APHA. Her horse is very experienced and has been shown by adults and children. For the last few years a ten year old friend has been showing him. Kids may look funny on horses but I think they're usually safer.


To me, Miniature horses and Shetlands are not in the same group. That's sort of like saying that Arabians must represent all big horses because they're the same size. My experience with Shetlands is that they can be the horses from hell! I have met very few sweet Shetlands. Miniatures tend to be far more laid back and easy going. They do not tend to be dominant, but you know, all horses have their own personalities and they're all different.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I grew up showing POA's. They are not as big as a full size horse, but bigger than a pony. They are big enough that an adult can get on and "straighten out", but small enough that a child can groom, tack, etc by themselves or with just a little help. Their temperament is "generally" laid back and make excellent kid ponies when trained right.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

6e said:


> I have met very few sweet Shetlands. Miniatures tend to be far more laid back and easy going. They do not tend to be dominant, but you know, all horses have their own personalities and they're all different.


 You are confusing the two different Shetlands types.
One is The Modern Shetland, the other type is The Classic American Shetland.
I bet anything you have been in contact with "The Modern Shetland". Which (sorry for any of you that may indeed show Modern Shetlands,) but I would not have one in my barn if it was given to me. Which many of the Modern Shetlands have been crossed with Hackneys a more showy and hotter type of pony.
i call "The Modern Shetland", "Shackneys". Sorry if any of you have them, just My Opinion Only.

Here is a article on the two different types of Shetland Ponies 
http://www.blackdraft.com/typesofshetlands.htm
Well this is The Classic American Shetland. Laid back, easy to handle, and willing to do anything you want him to do.
Like this.








Or maybe this








Or maybe this?








No this is the life of a Classic American Shetland Like THIS:


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

arabian knight said:


> You are confusing the two different Shetlands types.
> One is The Modern Shetland, the other type is The American Classic Shetland.
> I bet anything you have been in contact with "The Modern Shetland". Which (sorry for any of you that may indeed show Modern Shetlands,) but I would not have one in my barn if it was given to me. Which many of the Modern Shetlands have been crossed with Hackneys a more showy and hotter type of pony.
> i call "The Modern Shetland", "Shackneys". Sorry if any of you have them, just My Opinion Only.
> ...


That is quite possible. Around these parts they are all just lumped under the generic term of "shetland".


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

6e said:


> That is quite possible. Around these parts they are all just lumped under the generic term of "shetland".


I added a Link, so if you would want to take a look at that it really goes into detail of the different types.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

CheerfulMom4 said:


> Bergere, a hyperbike is my dream!! Do they also make them for bigger minis? My guys is actually a pony I guess..he's 42 inches.


I think they do, you can talk to Bob to make sure.

http://www.grahamcarriageworks.com/graham_carriage_works_002.htm


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

bergere said:


> I think they do, you can talk to Bob to make sure.
> 
> http://www.grahamcarriageworks.com/graham_carriage_works_002.htm


One thing about sulkies like that link showed, and the one I drove, they are very uncomfortable. 
With your legs spread like that in the "stirrups" is not a very comfortable to ride.
The only reason I got one, is I bought the harness and sulky as a package deal for 125 bucks~! That was such a deal I could not pass it up no matter if it was not great to ride in.
After a time I sold that sulky and bought a "Easy Entry Cart~! WAY better for driving and a much better ride also.


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> One thing about sulkies like that link showed, and the one I drove, they are very uncomfortable.
> With your legs spread like that in the "stirrups" is not a very comfortable to ride.
> The only reason I got one, is I bought the harness and sulky as a package deal for 125 bucks~! That was such a deal I could not pass it up no matter if it was not great to ride in.
> After a time I sold that sulky and bought a "Easy Entry Cart~! WAY better for driving and a much better ride also.


I have always been under the impression that the hyperbike is more of an off road type then the Easy Entry Cart is. We have a field I think we would do okay with the cart in but we have some roads through the woods that are a bit rougher. I thought the hyperbike would be better for that type of driving. Will be a while before I can afford one so I have quite a while to check into it.

I'm hesitating on doing anything at the moment since I have yet to see this mini we have drive. I cannot wait to get him to my friend to see what he can do.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

abrabianknight said:


> One thing about sulkies like that link showed, and the one I drove, they are very uncomfortable.
> With your legs spread like that in the "stirrups" is not a very comfortable to ride.
> The only reason I got one, is I bought the harness and sulky as a package deal for 125 bucks~! That was such a deal I could not pass it up no matter if it was not great to ride in.
> After a time I sold that sulky and bought a "Easy Entry Cart~! WAY better for driving and a much better ride also.


Have you ever driven in Bob's Hyperbike?
They are nothing like Sulkies. 
And you will never find a Hyperbike for sale for $125.00!

I broke, should say shattered my lower back were the main nerve bundles are running through your spine... amongest all the other damage.
And this bike is Comfy!!!

Now the easy entry I had, caused me so much pain it was incredible. Sold that.

If you want a total Rolls in ride. 
Get a Country Carriage USA, Country road cart. There is nothing out there that can beat it for comfort in ride.

But for me... and Maggie is pretty small... We are very happy with the Hyperbike. It is surprising smooth and light, nothing else can match it in the market.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I think what was difficult for me was I have RA and mostly in the knees and ankles, but was not diagnosed at that time, but it was hard to lift legs high enough and be comfortable enough when spread apart like that. So the "bikes" look like the legs are not spread quite as much but just lifting and stepping over the frame of the Super Bike as one ages gets hard to do LOL
That is where easy Entry Carts you just step in and not over the frame.


----------



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

Im happy that so many of y'all replied to this, I guess I can understand why most of you find yourselves drawn to the little fellas. I guess as a bigger guy, minis, and ponies in general just don't blow my skirt up. 
My limited experience has been that they have bad attitudes and are in general not much more than a yard ornament. I pleased to hear that there a people who use them, and that they can actually be put to work.
I spose as long as I can throw a leg over a horse, I will, and when I can't I may have to find something a little more suitable. 

Thanks
Jim


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

JPiantedosi said:


> Im happy that so many of y'all replied to this, I guess I can understand why most of you find yourselves drawn to the little fellas. I guess as a bigger guy, minis, and ponies in general just don't blow my skirt up.
> My limited experience has been that they have bad attitudes and are in general not much more than a yard ornament. I pleased to hear that there a people who use them, and that they can actually be put to work.
> I spose as long as I can throw a leg over a horse, I will, and when I can't I may have to find something a little more suitable.
> 
> ...


I know some really big guys, 6'+ that have and show mini's. 
In fact, one of the mini horse graphite's I did, was from a photo I took at a show with guys showing mini's. Think that one, ranched with cattle for his main job.
There is also a guy that packs Elk out with his.... will see if I can find the photo again.

They may be small, but they have an attitude of an 18+ hand horse!! LOL


----------

